# 1944 Farmall "A" Electrical?



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

Was the 1940s Farmall "A"s a positive or negative ground? This tractor is a strictly original 6 volt model and needs new wiring. PJ


----------



## dieselman (Nov 23, 2010)

those old boys would be positive ground, they came with a 6 volt generator and starter.


----------



## PSJ (Sep 20, 2011)

dieselman said:


> those old boys would be positive ground, they came with a 6 volt generator and starter.


Thanks Dieselman. This tractor, 1944 A has a 6 volt starter and generator. I bought a new battery for it but wasn't sure which way it went in. Now I need to check with Steiner to see if they have a wiring harness for it. PJ


----------

